# mod_jail: Undefined symbol "ap_pcalloc"



## Dr_Death_UAE (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello, I install mod_jail from its port on my apache2.2.15 under FreeBSD 8.0

when i run `apachectl -t` I got this error message:


```
httpd: Syntax error on line 114 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_jail.so into server: 
/usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_jail.so: Undefined symbol "ap_pcalloc"
```

any idea what could be the problem:\

thanks


----------



## Alt (Jul 5, 2010)

Probably apache cannot get to his apr library from jail/chroot


----------



## kosovafan (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello,


Do you have mod_jail running? Can you explain what you do? I try the same but it won't run. I have taken the libs in the directory.


----------



## Dr_Death_UAE (Sep 5, 2010)

yes i manage to run mod_jail, the listed port in freebsd is old and have some issues, the author have patch for apache that include mod_jail & mod_chroot:  
http://code.google.com/p/mod-jail/downloads/detail?name=port-apache22-2.2.16.tar.gz&can=2&q=

the installation instructions: http://code.google.com/p/mod-jail/wiki/Installation

and in the httpd.conf just add those two lines:

```
JailDir "/usr/local/www/apache22/data"
DocumentRoot "/"
```


----------

